# Dan Wesson



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Alright so here it is I am finally thinking about giving in and buying a 1911. I am looking at the Dan Wesson Commander Classic Bobtail chambered for10mm. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with these?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice looking pistol! That bobbed spring housing will help in concealed carry mode! I've been kicking around the idea of having my Para bobbed like that. Dan Wesson has made some really nice stuff in the past.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Aren't they part of CZ now? That would itself indicate superior quality. That is a very solid looking shooter. Good luck with it!


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes they are now the same company as CZ, I have heard a lot of good things about DW since CZ took over.


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

I am dying for one of these guns. I was already in love with the gun just from pictures and the fact that I love the 10mm round. Then I held one at the gunshow this weekend and I am completely smitten. I might have to bite the bullet and order one tomorrow. :smt023


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

The trigger is a little heavy on my CBOB but I love the pistol. Regards, Richard


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

*What a difference a few weeks can make.*

This beauty now lives inside my gunsafe.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

I am thinking about selling my Kimber and geting a CBOB Dan Wesson. i really like the 10mm but am afraid i will have a hard time finding ammo. Beautiful gun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smt023


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

> i really like the 10mm but am afraid i will have a hard time finding ammo.


Ammo is getting to be quite common. Even Wal-Mart carries 10mm ammo in some locations now. I have no trouble finding target ammo around here for as cheap or cheaper than .45acp rounds.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

If you don't mind...

Are these really $1,000 pistols? I've looked at the Commander Bobbed a few times, and the 10mm is calling my name.

Do I really have to save up a GRAND?


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

FHBrumb said:


> If you don't mind...
> 
> Are these really $1,000 pistols? I've looked at the Commander Bobbed a few times, and the 10mm is calling my name.
> 
> Do I really have to save up a GRAND?


Unfortunately.....yes. Well you might be able to get one cheaper on gunbroker. While expensive I think the DW 1911's give you more for your money than just about anyone else. You could argue that the Taurus PT hold's that title but that gun is in a much lower class....IMHO.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I'd be looking at just the 10mm, so Taurus is out for sure...

I've found them as low as $800 today, but most are $925 to $1000.

Crud......

I'd have to sell my XD-45 and still cough uip another $400 to $500...:smt022


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Crud, recently missed one "slightly used" that went for $707. My bid was shot down, and the auction closed while I was at work. :smt076

I found a new one that has been sitting for a while, with no bids for $860.

I'm seriously tempted to sell off my XD-45, and all the goodies I've piled up to go with it, and swap over to 10mm...


----------

